# Lumberton High School Rod Building Class



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ron Jones, Nacogdoches, Texas, Lance Dupre, Houma, Louisana, Jay Cook, Nederland, Texas, Glenn Riches, New Orleans, Lousiana, Jane & Harold Durham, Bronson, Texas


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

With the help of Ron Jones, Lance Dupre, Jay Cook, Glenn Riches, and my wife Jane we had a great class at Lumberton High School this past week-end.
We had 23 take the class and it was a very rewarding experience. It was a pleasure to meet Jay Cook and Lance Dupre for the first time, both a blast to be around.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's one heck of a strong rodbuilding staff! Kudos to all of you that took the time to share!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome! Try not to look so happy Jay


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is mighty nice of everyone to donate their time to teach those kids. Hats off to you


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW that is great. That is a lot of talent standing there.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Ron Jones is practically one of my neighbors! Is he a 2Cool member?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

colbyntx said:


> Awesome! Try not to look so happy Jay


That is my happy face, that's the best I can do lol.

Due to my work schedule, I wasn't able to get there till about noon. If anybody seeing this post has a kid that was in that class, you should be extremely proud. Every one of those kids were great. There didn't seem to be a knucklehead in the bunch. All of them stayed engaged for what ended up being a long day. I was impressed.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome opportunity for the kids, thank you for everyone that put in time.


What is the deal with the class... is this a yearly deal? How do they sign up? I have a few kids I know in LHS that I know would have loved to take this class.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Clint, this was a class for the high school fishing team. 23 girls, boys and a few adults took the class. I don't know if this was a one time thing or there may be more in the future. Contact Bryan Thomas at the school and he may be able to give you more information. 

The school has already inquired about purchasing some wrapping equipment and other components so there is a possibility that the teachings may go on. 

As Jay said they were all really into it and listened and paid attention to everything that was taught to them. It was a really good class. And thanks to Bryan Thomas for breakfast and lunch on Saturday.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Very Cool guys!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A sincere thumbs up and congratulations to all the teachers. My goodness, that is a lot of talent pictured!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Those lines on the wall make it look like a police line-up . . . just kidding 

Thank you all for sharing your talent and time!!!


----------

